# '53, '56, '68.....



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2016)

I bet that you wonder what that's all about....
Thought that I'd read up on the uprisings in Berlin '53, Budapest '56 and Prague '68....
I already knew about Budapest and Prague from school, but I'd never heard of Berlin in 53!

Anyhoo, what books is there about these events, anyone know about any good ones?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2016)

check your email in about an hour


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Just done so buddy, thanks a bunch!


----------

